# hi



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone new on here my first thread i want to move to NZ with the family had enough of the UK.
i am a groundwork foreman(drainage,concrete,paving etc) so was hoping to secure work out there so could make the move.
want to rent a house out there at first so would be most great full for any help info cost of living,work, housing,schools,best places in NZ..... MANY THANKS DAN


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

dan boy said:


> Hi everyone new on here my first thread i want to move to NZ with the family had enough of the UK.
> i am a groundwork foreman(drainage,concrete,paving etc) so was hoping to secure work out there so could make the move.
> want to rent a house out there at first so would be most great full for any help info cost of living,work, housing,schools,best places in NZ..... MANY THANKS DAN


Hi Dan, 
Welcome to the forum.

Jobs are located on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

For renting, buying & selling & jobs Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me

Groceries look at

New World
Woolworths
Countdown

for a general idea of groceries byt Pak n Save are the cheapest.

cheers,


----------

